# Thinking about Hs724WA purchase??



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

My old MTD 24" 5hp Tecumpseh from 1988 that I bought new has served it's purpose for all these years. I don't like what I'm reading about the Ariens & Toros with the Chinese engines and thinking about buying this model. 

Do you guys here feel this model is worth the extra $$ verses the competition?
I'm tired of tinkering with my old blower and want the best quality entry level 2 stage I can buy. I bought a Honda mower this past summer and it is the best mower I've ever owned.

Any thought on this would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

You can't go wrong with this Honda model. Though I'd like to know what you read "I don't like what I'm reading about the Ariens & Toros with the Chinese engines" since those are probably the best engines to come out since Tecumseh and Briggs.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't think that you will be disappointed with the machine, but have you considered waiting to the end of the season?

I'm not sure where you are, and what your season has been like so far, but for most of us it's not been all that snowy. And there maybe a chance that dealers, have not been able to move their stock, as quickly as they would like. 

Another thought, have you considered the HS720 series? It's actually rated to move more snow per hour.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Can the hs720 handle the heavy wet snow left by the snowplows like a 2 stage? To answer the chinese question: I don't have any faith in any chinese product to last 20 plus years like my old Tecumseh did.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Charley -

I'm in the same boat at a HS724 or Ariens SHO. I think the SHO def. has more power than the HS724. However, there are 2 pros for the Honda that has kept me on the fence

- Love the Hydro Drive. Primary reason I keep on hemming and hawing between the 2 models.

- The GX engines just keeps on chugging and had never let me down in a application.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello charley, welcome to *SBF!!* if you want a Honda hs 724wa go get it and make yourself happy. I want to make room for a hs 824wa if there is such a model and an ariens st 824. both must have electric start. I also want a toro snow hound 25, those are the machines that would put a smile on my face


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Well according to Honda the 2 stage snowblowers are getting an upgrade to some new features, what those features are is yet to be revealed.
So you can play this multiple different ways-
1. Just buy a new one because you need it now
2. Buy a used one now because you need it now and save some money
3. Wait till the end of the season and do 1 or 2.
4. Wait to see when the redesigned Hondas come out and buy the redesigned 724
5. Wait till the redesigned Hondas come out and buy up someone's used 724 that had to upgrade.
6.Wait till the redesigned Hondas come out and buy up an old new stock 724 and save some money.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

No 824 exists....I don't believer even the nicer ones overseas has a beefier engine on the 24" frame


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Does anyone know if all the current Ariens have the Chinese engines? If the Honda is far superior than the competition I don't mind paying the extra $$ but, wow these Hondas are not cheap. I see that a comparable Ariens is about $900 cheaper than this base Honda 2 stage. Thanks for any input.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

charley95 said:


> To answer the chinese question: I don't have any faith in any chinese product to last 20 plus years like my old Tecumseh did.


Those cheap Chinese engines are far better than the Tecumseh's ever were. I used to work on this stuff for a living. I've rebuilt a few of those old snow king engines, and done routine maintence/carb rebuilds/governor adjustments and the like on literally hundreds of them. I don't miss them.

The said Honda makes a far superior machine, which at this point is largely due to the machine itself, a lot of those Chinese engines are either Honda clones, or based on a Honda design to a large degree.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

charley95 said:


> Does anyone know if all the current Ariens have the Chinese engines? If the Honda is far superior than the competition I don't mind paying the extra $$ but, wow these Hondas are not cheap. I see that a comparable Ariens is about $900 cheaper than this base Honda 2 stage. Thanks for any input.


 Ariens are using LCT engines and LCT own their manufacturing plants in China giving the American company full control over their quality control.
Toro have Loncin engines which is also Chinese and Toro or Ariens have a longstanding good build reputation. It's all about niche markets and Honda decided to be in the upper niche whereas Ariens and Toro appeal to a broader market but they sell many more units than Honda. 
Lastly the good Chinese engines are based on the Honda design for which their patents for this type of engine expired.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

94EG8 said:


> Those cheap Chinese engines are far better than the Tecumseh's ever were. I used to work on this stuff for a living. I've rebuilt a few of those old snow king engines, and done routine maintence/carb rebuilds/governor adjustments and the like on literally hundreds of them. I don't miss them.
> 
> The said Honda makes a far superior machine, which at this point is largely due to the machine itself, a lot of those Chinese engines are either Honda clones, or based on a Honda design to a large degree.


Interesting you mention that. My 5hp. snow king had it's first carb. cleaning just last winter, not even a rebuild. I bought the blower new in 88,changed oil,new plug and belt replacements when needed every spring. This engine has been great since 88. Is there a Chinese engine out there that lasts this long?
I don't like the fact that most everything we own is made in China.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

charley95 said:


> Can the hs720 handle the heavy wet snow left by the snowplows like a 2 stage? To answer the chinese question: I don't have any faith in any chinese product to last 20 plus years like my old Tecumseh did.


To be honest, I think that it would be better if an actual owner of one, would chime in. 

That said, engine displacement difference between the two is 9cc. 

Granted, you may loose self-propulsion, you gain an electric starter. And it's $1500 less than the 724. You may have to tackle the EOD a little differently, then what you are used to, but it really depends on how much, how often, and what sort of terrain you have to use it on, to spend the extra money. 

I might also suggest you take a look at the Heavy duty Simplicity line-up. They run B&S engines on their 2 stagers, and they have a cast iron auger transmission.

There aren't a lot of folks running these, but they appear to be pretty solidly built.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Normex said:


> Lastly the good Chinese engines are based on the Honda design for which their patents for this type of engine expired.


China was making clones of the Honda engines long before the patent expired, China doesn't recognize patent law.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

charley95 said:


> This engine has been great since 88. Is there a Chinese engine out there that lasts this long?
> I don't like the fact that most everything we own is made in China.


 Only time will tell but so far they look very good. 
There is no small engines made in USA except maybe Honda with only one or two model so it's a fact of life we have to accept until maybe the unions get into China? 
Fat chance.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Normex said:


> Only time will tell but so far they look very good.
> There is no small engines made in USA except maybe Honda with only one or two model so it's a fact of life we have to accept until maybe the unions get into China?
> Fat chance.:roll eyes:


Very true! Just purchased a Lexus recently after decades of owning Detroit cars. Dad was an exec. for GM for many years up till the mid 80's, he told me if I ever bought an import car my portion of his will would go to the Russians. He's face down about now I'm sure;GRHS. Time will tell on the Lexus. Just got fed up with Detroit, people that really know me are shocked. Bought a $750 stainless farm sink for a kitchen remodel from a high end kitchen supply house-Made in China.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

charley95 said:


> Interesting you mention that. My 5hp. snow king had it's first carb. cleaning just last winter, not even a rebuild. I bought the blower new in 88,changed oil,new plug and belt replacements when needed every spring. This engine has been great since 88. Is there a Chinese engine out there that lasts this long?


As long as parts availability doesn't become an issue most of these Chinese engines should have no trouble outlasting a Tecumseh. They're generally much better built with ball bearing supported crankshafts. They're smoother, quieter, start easier, and use less gas. It's really hard to find fault with them. As far as your personal Tecumseh experience, it's not exactly typical.



charley95 said:


> I don't like the fact that most everything we own is made in China.


You don't have to like it, but the fact is most of the Chinese engines are built far better than anything Tecumseh ever offered.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I say go for the HS724. You will never need another two stage snow blower. The HS724 will far exceed your expectations. Don't get too caught up in the Honda horse power numbers. 6.5HP Honda GX 200 Commercial Engine will perform as well if not better than most competitive 8HP engines. Expect to see throw distance of 40'+ all day long. Very strong and well balanced machine. Perfect snow blower for medium sized driveways.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

94EG8 said:


> As long as parts availability doesn't become an issue most of these Chinese engines should have no trouble outlasting a Tecumseh. They're generally much better built with ball bearing supported crankshafts. They're smoother, quieter, start easier, and use less gas. It's really hard to find fault with them. As far as your personal Tecumseh experience, it's not exactly typical.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to like it, but the fact is most of the Chinese engines are built far better than anything Tecumseh ever offered.


All 3 of my HF Predators run way better than my 5Hp Tecumseh did even when the Tecumseh was brand new it never ran close to as well as the Chinese engines do.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

I looked heavily at Ariens, Toro, and Honda..... 

Ariens almost got my money when I obsessed over the "specs and features" on paper. 

Toro almost got my money based on historical reputation alone until I saw the current models in person and found out they are 100% made in Mexico and the engine in China.

Then I looked at the Honda which was much more money. The build quality, proven hydrostatic transmission, and commercial engine with cast iron cylinder sleeve sealed the deal for me. I can throw 15+ inches of wet heavy snow further and just as easily as the neighbors who have blowers with bigger engines. 

They are finally going to be updating the 2 stages with some new stuff next year and some have complained they haven't done it sooner but when I read between the lines I see a bullet-proof product that just works and they know it. 

Good luck in your choice!


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Kpax -

Got any more deets on what the updates are going to be. I recall reading a blurb with not much details on what ~updates~ were going to be...


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I looked heavily at Ariens, Toro, and Honda.....
> 
> Ariens almost got my money when I obsessed over the "specs and features" on paper.
> 
> ...


I just bought the blower today HS724WA. Bought from a local construction supply house. He took $150 off the list price,it should be here in a few days. Another local dealer I went to acted like I was wasting his time for inquiring about it. He tried to sell me a Toro he had out on the floor. It always amazes me how some of the local businesses around here don't want to take your money. 

I take very good care of my equipment and hope it will last me a long time. No dealers around here stock them due to most people not wanting to spend that kind of money on a 2 stage.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

charley95 said:


> I just bought the blower today HS724WA.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Good show Charley as I'm sure you will like this unit.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Charley -

Isn't the list on that $23.
I know of 2 dealers who will do the deal at 2even and one at 1900.....

But yeah, Big Reds are somewhat price locked by dealers...


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

charley95 said:


> No dealers around here stock them due to most people not wanting to spend that kind of money on a 2 stage.


The HS724, especially the WA model has never been a particularly hot seller. The vast majority of the two stage machines Honda sells are HS928TAs. Nothing at all wrong with the 724, they just don't seem to sell in great numbers.

If you look after your stuff if it should last a lifetime, if you abuse and neglect your stuff you'll still most likely get 20 years out of it. They're very well built machines, they're built heavy where they need to be and they're engineered very well. I've been extremely happy with the HS55TA and HS928TA I've owned and the HS1132TCD I currently own.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I took delivery of a 724WA at Thanksgiving time (ordered it last winter since they are stocked). 

I have yet to use it since we of course have not had a significant snow fall. 

Off the cuff I can tell you though that if you see one first hand you can tell the quality in the way it is built. I read plenty of reviews like others posted here about there reliability which is why I got one. I plan on it lasting 30 years hopefully.

One disadvantage I can tell you is that it is more difficult to push this machine around compared to a comparably sized Ariens or Toro. I think this MAY be because it has the hyrostatic transmission. It takes some extra effort to push it around though for sure. I have to be careful when positioning it next to my car in the garage.

Best of luck in your decision.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

yarcraftman said:


> I took delivery of a 724WA at Thanksgiving time (ordered it last winter since they are stocked).
> 
> I have yet to use it since we of course have not had a significant snow fall.
> 
> ...


Are you disengaging the transmission when you move the unit?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Indeed. You can mess up your Hydro if you are not.
The release switch is right in the back below the engine


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

94EG8 said:


> The HS724, especially the WA model has never been a particularly hot seller. The vast majority of the two stage machines Honda sells are HS928TAs. Nothing at all wrong with the 724, they just don't seem to sell in great numbers.
> 
> If you look after your stuff if it should last a lifetime, if you abuse and neglect your stuff you'll still most likely get 20 years out of it. They're very well built machines, they're built heavy where they need to be and they're engineered very well. I've been extremely happy with the HS55TA and HS928TA I've owned and the HS1132TCD I currently own.


24" is the largest I could get due to limited space in the garage. I chose the Honda due to the wear and tear it will get doing all of the elderly neighbors drives.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Charlie - Nice score on the HS724. You're in for many...many years of trouble free performance. Throw a nice coat of automotive wax on it, change the break-in oil after 5-7 hours of use with 5W30 synthetic, spray the bucket and chute with silicone spray before and after each use, and grease the auger shafts every couple years with anti-seize. Follow those simple steps and your great grandchildren will be inheriting your machine.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

I run Mobil 1 in all of my engines. I really would have liked to see the model I was buying but no one here in central Illinois had one in stock. There is only one angled picture I can find of this model online. I bought essentially sight unseen but have trust in the Honda line up. I bought their HRX series walk behind mower back in May and it's the best mower I have ever owned.

It does sting to spend over 2g's on a snowblower though. The other brands have more bells & whistles but I know I would not be happy with them in the long run.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Superedge,

Yes I did engage the transmission first before pushing. If you do not that machine will not budge an inch really. 

What I was referring to is the ease of pushing in while the engine is off and the transmission disengaged. I had an old 70's Ariens 24" prior this that was easier to move. However, I can tell you based on the specs the HS724WA is 40 pounds heavier than my old machine as well.

Charley95--I was like you and did not see a new one in a showroom either prior to purchasing. I did go see a machine however that was being sold used and was about 5 years old and for sale for $1,800 so I figured why not get a new one at that point.

If you have questions etc Robert @ Honda on this site assisted me with a lot of questions.

I did put a coat a wax on my machine and also waxed the bucket and auger with a Meguiars wax. I know that sounds crazy but I am single guy with no kids so why not spend time putzing around.

I also have ethanol free gas in it and plan to only buy ethanol free (91 octane is available near me)

I bought the Honda based on the reviews and having a 20 y/o lawnmower without issues. 

I base on it on everything else in life...you get what you pay for (usually).


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Charley--one more thought I have read on this forum in 2015 Honda is going to switch production of some two stage units to the United States from Japan (engine is from Thailand). This is great that the production is coming to the USA but I am not sure how long a changeover may take; so you may want to grab a unit that is left currently in inventory somewhere depending on when you want one.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

yarcraftman said:


> Charley--one more thought I have read on this forum in 2015 Honda is going to switch production of some two stage units to the United States from Japan (engine is from Thailand). This is great that the production is coming to the USA but I am not sure how long a changeover may take; so you may want to grab a unit that is left currently in inventory somewhere depending on when you want one.


I already ordered mine yesterday and it should be here early next week. I saw yours in your other post,how do you like the light on yours? Does your blower work as good as you expected? Mine will be getting a lot of heavy use from the end of driveway snowplow buildup. My old 5hp Tecumseh really struggled in the heavy wet snow. I'm hoping this new 724 will do a better job on the heavy wet snow. Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Charley,

I honestly cannot tell you how well it works for me yet. I live outside of Detroit and fortunately (or unfortunately) depending on how you look at it we have not had a significant snow fall to use it yet this year. We have only had 1 inch dustings.

I had to order the light kit separately and my dealer installed it for me. I decided to get it as a safety measure primarily because like yourself the snow really gets built up at the end of the driveway after the snow plow goes by and I end up going into the street to clean everything up.

I have only seen videos probably like yourself of these units sending the snow 30 + plus feet out and chewing it up. I had a 6HP Ariens before this and in an 8 or 10" wet snow it would get bogged down. I think any unit can get bogged down though if abused.

Also, one thing my dealer advised as the manual states is to monitor your tire pressure closely and keep exactly at 8lb of psi. He said some guys have overinflated and blown the tire off and a new tire is $100 (have to buy wheel and tire).

You probably saw my drainzit tube also in my pic. I think that will be very handy. I had my dealer install that before adding any oil. I also have both sets of skids as well on there.

I can tell you that it starts really easy though, really easy. Sorry I do not have more feedback; too early for me to tell.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

yarcraftman said:


> Charley,
> 
> I honestly cannot tell you how well it works for me yet. I live outside of Detroit and fortunately (or unfortunately) depending on how you look at it we have not had a significant snow fall to use it yet this year. We have only had 1 inch dustings.
> 
> ...


Do both sets of skids come with the unit or just the side ones?


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Just the rear skids came with the unit from the factory (on the very back of the bucket).

The ones that mount on the side of the bucket are considered commercial (optional). The parts guy my family knows at the dealer got those for me and installed before delivery.

They adjusted the skids by folding a piece of cardboard over and setting under the bucket. This allows to calculate the distance between my bucket and driveway. 

They adjusted it for me to compensate for some cracks in the driveway and sidewalk (so there is a little clearance). 

I think you will really like the machine. When you see it in person you can tell the quality that is put into it. Small things like the crank to turn the shoot is old school solid metal and the same with worm gear made out of brass. The gas tank is even metal with a metal cap.

Quite honestly it reminds of something like the 70's Ariens my grandfather had which just did not appear to built like that anymore.

Obviously I have not used it first hand on snow but all my research pointed this way taking out the cost obviously. 

Let me know how you like yours when you get it.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Will chime in when it gets delivered next week. I sure hope it's everything 
I anticipate. I'll have 3 driveways to do the next snow.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Another question is does it have a manual or automatic choke?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Charley -

The commericial side skids in the other pic is installed wrong. ALOT of dealers do it that way - as there are stamped holes in the bucket.

This is the *incorrect way*. You need to drill the bucket, use the included spacer plate, etc/


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Are you referring to the Honda OEM commercial skids or something aftermarket such as the Armor Skids on this site? I would appreciate your insight.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

The OEM as starters....
Regardless, you could use the plate that comes with the OEM commericial but its still NOT meant for where they mounted the skids on yours.

Don't get me wrong. TONS do it that way cause those holes are stamped in there.

If you actually have the instructions that came with your commercial skid, you would see that it's incorrect to mount it there.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> The OEM as starters....
> Regardless, you could use the plate that comes with the OEM commericial but its still NOT meant for where they mounted the skids on yours.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. TONS do it that way cause those holes are stamped in there.
> ...


 Shouldn't you post a pic of your install to enlighten us and the mechanics that do it wrong?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Don't have my 928 with me. Sold it with the house. Maybe yarcraftmen has the install documents in his install manual package and can scan and post

The correct location for the holes is if you look at the bucket, it's right above the *curved indentation portion* of it.


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

charley95 said:


> Can the hs720 handle the heavy wet snow left by the snowplows like a 2 stage? To answer the chinese question: I don't have any faith in any chinese product to last 20 plus years like my old Tecumseh did.


The GX160 sure didn't last 20 years in my HS624. I bought it for $50 with a broken connecting rod. 



Normex said:


> Only time will tell but so far they look very good.
> There is no small engines made in USA except maybe Honda with only one or two model so it's a fact of life we have to accept until maybe the unions get into China?
> Fat chance.


Briggs and Stratton still makes engines in the US. Their website says nearly 90% of their engines are made here. Looks like most of their snow blower engines are made overseas though. 

Are Briggs and Stratton engines made in the US


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

TomB985 said:


> The GX160 sure didn't last 20 years in my HS624. I bought it for $50 with a broken connecting rod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the sounds of it, you would be the exception with having a GX160 with a broken connecting rod, I wonder if it was ran with little to no oil by the previous owner?


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

charley95 said:


> another question is does it have a manual or automatic choke?


ttt


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Guys- I unfortunately do not have the installation instructions for those Honda commercial grade skids. Honestly I never thought to ask for them from my dealer for them.

I checked the service manual online and it does not really give instructions on how to mount.

Mobiledynamics--I did a search and found those skids though on Jacks small engines and few other sites with the spacers you are referring to. In each instance though it says that part# is discontinued. So I am not sure if I have the same thing or not.

Here is a link to the manuals online depending on the serial #

Honda HS724WA Model Info |24" Two-stage Snow Blower | Honda Snow Blowers


http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/

Look around page 48 & 49 of pdf.

I guess I will have to ask my dealer sometime. I am not overly concerned at the moment. Gosh I hate to drill holes in a new machine though and then have to put paint on the holes etc; that sounds like a huge hassle.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Yar -

I hear you on the notion-idea of having to make holes on a brand new 2K machine.
FWIW, I did not use the stock hardware. 
I would use the opportunity to use shorter bolts and make it all stainless.
The OEM just comes with regular zinc ones and the bolts are quite long IMO.
Good luck either way


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi MobileDynamics,

That is a great idea; in fact somebody mentioned that with regard to the light kit that was installed also.

That sounds like a good spring/summer project going to the hardware store and changing all that out to stainless steel.

I actually did that even with my license plate bracket on my car due to all the salt and harsh Michigan roads. It looks a lot nicer and costs less than $1.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Good luck. I Would try to get a copy of the install instructions for the skids, IMO and change after you verify. Those Honda engineers have a rhyme / reason for why they speced the location


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

I see that this thread has drifted. Does anyone here know if this unit has manual or automatic choke?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Manual Choke....but these machines start up just fine, with no need even for a electronic start !


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Once upon a time "made in Japan" meant Japanese junk, but with time, some premium Japanese brands emerged. Most of my experience (this far) with Chinese made goods has suggested that most of what is made there is inferior. 

I do find myself thinking this is likely because goods are made for the cheapest price point (forcing lowest cost materials and minimal quality control). I wonder if allowed (by not pinching every last penny), some premium Chinese brands with superior quality (at a good price) might eventually emerge.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

time2time said:


> Once upon a time "made in Japan" meant Japanese junk, but with time, some premium Japanese brands emerged. Most of my experience (this far) with Chinese made goods has suggested that most of what is made there is inferior.
> 
> I do find myself thinking this is likely because goods are made for the cheapest price point (forcing lowest cost materials and minimal quality control). I wonder if allowed (by not pinching every last penny), some premium Chinese brands with superior quality (at a good price) might eventually emerge.


I must agree. It's a shame that the old trusted names in once respected products in the U.S. have joined with china. My dad was a GM exec. back in the day and I was a die hard Detroit iron follower. I just bought my first import car a couple weeks back, a Lexus. Time will tell if it proves to be a good car.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

The unit is being delivered today. We got 4" of snow last night here. Anxious to try it out!


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Just finished 3 driveways with it. I must say that I'm totally impressed. It's amazing how it sails right through the EOD slush. My 27 yr. old 5hp MTD really struggled getting through the slush. I sure hope to get many years out of this machine. It sure stung to pay for it but, well worth the price after using it.

BTW mine came with the skids on the side as well as the rear skids.
It only came with one on/off key. Don't they typically come with 2 keys?


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Charley,

Glad to hear you enjoyed using your new 724.

Yes, mine only came with one key as well and I inquired about that same topic.

Are your side skids mounted similar to mine?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

For the premium charge Honda commands, is Honda cost cutting. I have like 5 extra keys in my toolbox - could have sworn it's always been a set of 2.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

yarcraftman said:


> Charley,
> 
> Glad to hear you enjoyed using your new 724.
> 
> ...


Yes they are mounted in the same location. Did you have to purchase your side skids separately?


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Another question, what is the dipstick for on the left side of the motor? It's black in color and can be seen from the left standing at the handles.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

charley95 said:


> Another question, what is the dipstick for on the left side of the motor? It's black in color and can be seen from the left standing at the handles.


Owners manual has no mention of it.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Charley,

I did not pay extra for those skids; the dealer just went ahead and gave them and installed them for me. They treat me pretty well there since I have purchased my yard equip from there.

As far as that other dipstick you're referring to I found out the hard way it's not a dipstick. That is simply a cap and I opened mine one day to check it out and had oil running out of there quickly on my driveway and the unit was level. There is no dipstick on there, its just a black cap directly under the exhaust. 

I am going to guess that it is another alternative to drain the oil if you wanted to by tipping the engine. 

Fortunately, I checked my oil level and it was still full (did not lose much) but it made a mess on my driveway for clean up.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

yarcraftman said:


> Charley,
> 
> I did not pay extra for those skids; the dealer just went ahead and gave them and installed them for me. They treat me pretty well there since I have purchased my yard equip from there.
> 
> ...


I started to unscrew and it looked pretty wet around the threads so I closed it back up before any oil came out. I would imagine you could take it off to reduce an air pocket while changing the oil. It's amazing how easy it starts. Hopefully this will be the last snowblower I'll have to buy. The manual states to change oil after the first 20 hrs. of use. I'll be changing to Mobil 1 5w30 after that. Now if we could just get some more snow in the forecast! Should have bought it last year, we had 60 inches here in central Illinois.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah I plan on using Mobil 1 synthetic as well for the first oil change and thereafter. That is what the guys at my shop suggested also.

Luckily I can buy ethanol free gas as well about 20 miles away so I will keep a 5 gallon can of that handy. 

I know a lot of guys differ on opinion on draining gas in spring time versus topping off. I am planning on draining and then putting fresh ethanol free in there for the storage. I will drain the carb obviously as well.

I have heard some say that if you plan to leave empty the tank empty to spray some WD-40 or similar in the tank. They say that because our tanks are metal they can start rusting. That is why I was thinking just change out ethanol free fuel every 6 months or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

charley95 said:


> Another question, what is the dipstick for on the left side of the motor? It's black in color and can be seen from the left standing at the handles.


Got a photo? I just looked at two units back in the shop...the dipstick/filler cap is GREY; is that what you are seeing? 

Anyway, the grey cap is for checking and adding SAE 5W-30 oil. No need to remove it for draining, only for checking and adding oil as needed. See the owner's manual MAINTENANCE chapter for details; here's a link:

Honda Snow Blowers - Owners Manuals


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Got a photo? I just looked at two units back in the shop...the dipstick/filler cap is GREY; is that what you are seeing?
> 
> Anyway, the grey cap is for checking and adding SAE 5W-30 oil. No need to remove it for draining, only for checking and adding oil as needed. See the owner's manual MAINTENANCE chapter for details; here's a link:
> 
> Honda Snow Blowers - Owners Manuals


Actually as yard craftsman said it's just a cap and not a dipstick. It's on the lower left side of the motor viewing from the handlebars. Not exactly sure what it's for since I guess you fill oil through the dipstick?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

charley95 said:


> Actually as yard craftsman said it's just a cap and not a dipstick. It's on the lower left side of the motor viewing from the handlebars. Not exactly sure what it's for since I guess you fill oil through the dipstick?


Oops. I was thinking *HS720*, not *HS724*, sorry. 

Sounds like you are looking at the HST reservoir (yellow) cap; it is black plastic. The grey oil check/filler cap is on the right side of the engine (pink):










Here's how to check the HST fluid level:


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Oops. I was thinking *HS720*, not *HS724*, sorry.
> 
> Sounds like you are looking at the HST reservoir (yellow) cap; it is black plastic. The grey oil check/filler cap is on the right side of the engine (pink):
> 
> ...


 Robert, just to be sure Charley wants to know if the grey cap (pink) is for engine oil?


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

i'm not talking about the HST cup, it's the black plastic cap on the bottom left side of the engine block. HS724WA


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Normex said:


> Robert, just to be sure Charley wants to know if the grey cap (pink) is for engine oil?


Yes, gray filler cap/dipstick (highlighted in pink) on the right side of the engine is for checking/adding oil.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, gray filler cap/dipstick (highlighted in pink) on the right side of the engine is for checking/adding oil.


What is the black cap for on the opposite side of the engine on lower portion of the engine block? Not the dip stick on the right side. HS724WA serial #SZBE-2402378


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

charley95 said:


> i'm not talking about the HST cup, it's the black plastic cap on the bottom left side of the engine block. HS724WA


I don't have an HS724 here at the shop, so only have a few illustrations for reference.

Can you snap a photo and show me exactly the location of this black plastic cap? Or, mark a location on this image and re-post it?










Also, do you know if this is a USA or Canada-spec HS724WA? 
Some Canada-spec HS724 models have an on-board 12V battery and electric start. 
Some USA-spec models are "extension-cord" 120V AC electric start.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Another view:


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I don't have an HS724 here at the shop, so only have a few illustrations for reference.
> 
> Can you snap a photo and show me exactly the location of this black plastic cap? Or, mark a location on this image and re-post it?
> 
> ...


I don't have access to a camera right now. Mine is USA version no electric start. I bought it on monday here in central Illinois. It's on the left side of the engine block and it's black in color. It has to be another option to drain the oil I'm assuming.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

charley95 said:


> I don't have access to a camera right now. Mine is USA version no electric start. I bought it on monday here in central Illinois. It's on the left side of the engine block and it's black in color. It has to be another option to drain the oil I'm assuming.


The Honda owners manual doesn't say anything about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

charley95 said:


> What is the black cap for on the opposite side of the engine on lower portion of the engine block? Not the dip stick on the right side. HS724WA serial #SZBE-2402378


Maybe the drain knob on the carburetor bowl?


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe the drain knob on the carburetor bowl?


It's a black plastic cap that looks just like the dipstick that screws directly into the engine block. It's not on the carburetor bowl. You will probably need to see one in person to see what I see.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay, I think this is it; from the Shop Manual:










Allow me to explain...

The engine used on this snow blower is a Honda GX200, and this same engine is distributed by Honda to other companies to power their equipment. While no other company uses it for snow blowers, many GX200 engines are used on pressure washers, construction equipment, and other brands of generators. 

Depending on the application, the oil fill/check may be only accessible from the LEFT side, so when the engine was designed, the engineers put in oil fill/check fittings on BOTH sides of the engine. 

On the Honda HS724 snow blower, the RIGHT side has the actual dipstick and filler hole; the LEFT side is just a simple plug and would generally never need to be removed. That's why it is not documented in the owner's manual.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Okay, I think this is it; from the Shop Manual:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that is it. Thanks for looking into this for me. I knew it had a purpose but, wasn't sure for what.


----------

